
Stupid RCU Tricks: Enlisting the Aid of a Debugger - EvgeniyZh
https://paulmck.livejournal.com/58616.html
======
ndesaulniers
For tips on using gdb with the Linux kernel:
[https://nickdesaulniers.github.io/blog/2018/10/24/booting-a-...](https://nickdesaulniers.github.io/blog/2018/10/24/booting-
a-custom-linux-kernel-in-qemu-and-debugging-it-with-gdb/)

I extended our Qemu boot smoke tests to auto enable gdb with one additional
flag, and I know use this all the time:
[https://github.com/ClangBuiltLinux/boot-
utils/commit/6c8c52d...](https://github.com/ClangBuiltLinux/boot-
utils/commit/6c8c52dbfc2693ebb262407d11040bafc339de28)

